# Would anyone happen to no the age of my bird



## JordanLfc (Jun 15, 2015)

As I can't tell


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Can you post a a couple more photos, one front shot of the face to see if your budgie's cere has the mature colour or not, and another side shot of the face to see the iris development on the eyes. I know it's hard to take a good pic of the eyes especially of full English budgies, but this could be very helpful to determine age, the clearer the irises, the older he is.
From that photo I can only see that he appears to have gone through his first moult, making him at least over 4 months old.


----------



## JordanLfc (Jun 15, 2015)

*Hope that helps*

If not il try take some more


----------



## JordanLfc (Jun 15, 2015)

*And there's the other*

There is one more


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

From that second photo it seems your budgie already has the mature colour on his cere. Male budgies usually get the royal blue ceres by the time they reach 6 months old.
I'm still not able to properly see his eye. What colour is the ring around his eye?
If it's very clear and white in colour then that means he is an adult, they generally get the clear white irises at 1 year of age.


----------



## JordanLfc (Jun 15, 2015)

Yeah it looks white so he is older then a year ?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

If the irises are white then he really is an adult and can be 1 year or older. After they reach this stage it's not possible to give an accurate estimate on age.
Does he have a leg band? If he does then you can check the info there and pay attention to the numbers. For example, if there is a 14 then that means he hatched in 2014.


----------



## JordanLfc (Jun 15, 2015)

*And how long do they tend to live*

First bird Iv had so new to this


----------



## JordanLfc (Jun 15, 2015)

*His ring*

It says 95 ady1 I think what does that mean ?


----------

